

BromBone: A Headless Browser as a Service - build on PhantomJS - chaddeshon
http://www.BromBone.com

======
chaddeshon
Hi guys. I made BromeBone. I think PhantomJS is a great tool, but it can be a
pain to install it, write scripts, and get it performing fast. I hope BromBone
can make it easy for anyone to use PhantomJS.

I'd love to hear any feedback about service or the landing page.

